# Corona virus ain’t slowing me



## motorhead99999 (Apr 3, 2020)

Caught a couple nice browns Wednesday a 5lber 2 20” and one 16” and a half dozen around 12”


----------



## motorhead99999 (Apr 3, 2020)




----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 6, 2020)

Bet it was really the fisherperson with the pink hat that caught them. You just want the credit don't ya?

Al


----------



## buzz sawyer (Apr 6, 2020)

Been out a couple times now. They stocked goldies a couple weeks ago, caught three, some rainbows and a brookie. All 12" - 15". I like to fry in butter with some parsley and seafood seasoning.


----------



## motorhead99999 (Apr 6, 2020)

alleyyooper said:


> Bet it was really the fisherperson with the pink hat that caught them. You just want the credit don't ya?
> 
> Al


She did catch that one. I usually don’t take pics unless there huge.


----------



## motorhead99999 (Apr 6, 2020)

buzz sawyer said:


> Been out a couple times now. They stocked goldies a couple weeks ago, caught three, some rainbows and a brookie. All 12" - 15". I like to fry in butter with some parsley and seafood seasoning.


I went out this afternoon and caught a couple small browns 10-15 inch range. I usually don’t keep them except for my neighbor. Her son is deathly allergic to about everything with a shell including peanuts. She doesn’t feel comfortable buying fish from the store. Otherwise I let em go for next time. I like fish. Just hate cleaning them lol. I’ll keep the occasional walleye for myself.


----------

